# Olive python hatchling striking cage



## Jdonks96 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey guys

I recently got a Olive python hatchling, roughly 650mm long, it's currently in a hatchling cage (600x 300x 150) that has a hiding cave and a water bowl, as well as a heat map underneath the cave. 

What concerns me is that it is constantly striking anything that moves even when there's no one in the room, I figured this is just a way of settling into it's new area, but not sure if this is correct. (It has been 6 days since I bought it and some people say it takes roughly 5-7 days to settle). Is this normal or am I doing something wrong? I have tried feeding it but has no interest and have not attempted to handle it yet as figured it'd want to get used to me first.

I have had three other snakes that didn't do this and had settled in fairly well. Any advice or tips appreciated, TIA

Other snakes included Bredli carpet, diamond carpet and children's.


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 23, 2018)

Some snakes don’t like the reflection from glass, when I got my coastal he would strike at people wearing glasses only.
Sounds weird I know.. 

You could try getting him a large tub and letting him settle,

Or cover the enclosure it’s in so it’s nice and dark


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 23, 2018)

There are two very common reasons young pythons do this. Firstly, they strike out because they feel threatened in their new home, secondly because they are hungry/underfed. By that I mean too small food size.
Hatchlings usually do better in a tub set up than an enclosure. That's not to say that some won't settle into an enclosure quickly and easily, but a tub, or "click clack", will give it more security.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 23, 2018)

When you say "it is constantly striking anything that moves even when there's no one in the room", what is it striking at when no one is in there? Are there cats or dogs moving about in the room? If that is the case you may need to restrict their access or alternatively move the enclosure to somewhere they can't access. If it is something like curtains/blinds moving in the breeze, tie them back if you can. Try to restrict any movement in the room to slow steady movements.
Some snakes just take longer to adjust than others.

In regard to eating, do you have your temperature setup correctly? Do you know what the breeder was feeding it and the size? As Pinefamily said, you could try going to the next size prey, this may work. Failing that, wait it out for a couple of weeks (at least two, four would be better) until it is really hungry and it should eat.

I think the enclosure size is fine for a 650mm snake and shouldn't be part of the issue. Is the enclosure glass or melamine? If it is glass, this may be causing the issues.
I assume the breeder was keeping it in a tub, being slightly opaque tubs restrict the vision slightly which offers the snake a perceived degree of protection. I don't think there is a need to change your enclosure though, more so you just have to persevere with slow steady movement and it should come good.

Once you start handling, it may realise there is no threat and be fine.
I would get it out and get a feel for its temperament when out of the enclosure. Some snakes will snap at everything when inside their enclosure but can be fine when handled outside their enclosure.
My daughters Childrens Python still does this occasionally and it is three years old, once out it is fine.


----------



## Jdonks96 (Feb 23, 2018)

Ok, thanks for the advice, I have closed door access to the room to quieten it up and allow abit more security, as well as covering up the glass with opaquey material to reduce reflections. I have tried feeding a larger mice today rather then a pinky and he was still not interested but rather striking it in defensive mode or such defence. Should I allow more time to settle and see how I go in a weeks time?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 23, 2018)

As above plus........
Cover the front of the enclosure so it can't see anything outside.
Move the enclosure to an area that has low traffic.

Other than that leave it be to settle down for a couple of weeks as mentioned above.


----------

